# Insect and spider found on my mail box



## Dao (Oct 4, 2009)

These are few of the insects and spider found on my mail box.  For some reasons, about 10 different kinds of insects or spiders running around outside or inside my mail box.

#1   EF 100mm macro lens, F/11, 1/200, ISO200 and Flash on







#2   EF 100mm macro lens, F/9, 1/160, ISO250 and Flash on






#3  EF 100mm macro lens, F/13, 1/200, ISO200 and Flash on






#4 EF 100mm macro lens, F/13, 1/200, ISO200 and Flash on


----------



## night.star88 (Oct 4, 2009)

thats unreal. i love it! i'd like to share my bug picture with you too but im quite new and havent figures out how to put them up yet


----------



## dak1b (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice is that the canon 100mm macro lens?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice!
That lens is pure awesome at a great price.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 9, 2010)

wow, #3 is crazy... awesome that you caught him eating something else!   LOL, you have some good guards on your mailbox...no one will be stealing your mail anytime soon


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 9, 2010)

Wonderful work.  This will really make me think twice about sticking my hand in the mailbox.


----------



## mbkPhotography (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome work, I can't wait to get a macro lens.. eventually lol


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 21, 2010)

What flash were you using for these outstanding shots?



So much for the loveable lady bug......


----------



## LearnMyShot (Feb 22, 2010)

you can buy extension tubes too....less money and the same results!!


----------



## billygoat (Feb 22, 2010)

Really like the shots, your making me want to learn macro and buy tons of gear I can't afford. . .


----------



## sojourn (Feb 26, 2010)

I love taking pictures of bugs and I love your captures!

The first one looks like an assassin bug instar, the second a jumping spider _(my favorites!)_  Yes, ladybugs are not all-cute critters, they are voracious predators along with their larvae form. Very beneficial in the garden.

I am no pro, but I think your photos are superb.


----------



## sojourn (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll try my hand at my first posted macro insect photo, a praying mantis that was dining on a honey bee, attended by little jackal-like gnats out snagging a dangerous meal:


----------

